# Touch of creativity



## Jinxi (Oct 9, 2011)

There is a South African band that has recently started performing live. I really enjoy there music and decided to try and see whether they could use my work for advertising purposes. As it stands, they are very eager to hire me, but I am just waiting for final confirmation. Here are a few examples of designs I have done for them. Let me know what you think. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Bear in mind, this is a young band and the use of women in bikinis is preferable.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 9, 2011)

Jinxi, these are excellent!  Wonderful variety and so well done!
I run a photo-art site that you might want to check out (it's in my signature below).
I would lovvve to see more of your work!  You really have a knack for this.

One little thing:  you probably should touch up the red marks on the hand in the first on since they draw the eye down away from the book.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 9, 2011)

_Bear in mind, this is a young band and the use of women in bikinis is preferable.


_I can find no argument with that - Just because I am on an age enforced diet doesn't mean I can't look at the menu...

Particularly like the scrap-book (In the interests of self preservation lest the monsterous horde descend on me). Interesting name considering the only tigers in SA would be in zoos or private hands.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 9, 2011)

Jinxi;

  Beautifully done. Young, fresh and bold. Contemporary and compelling. You and several others here seem to have professional qualities. I'm hesitant to exhibit anything after seeing such remarkable work.

fp


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for the comments!

Phyllis, thank you. I will check out your site now. I will see what I can do about the hand. I had never noticed that before, so thank you for pointing it out.

Bloggs, I am favouring the scrapbook as well. I had a lot of fun putting that together. Regarding their name - 'easy tiger' is a saying used here generally to tell some to calm down, and may involve sexual connotations. 

FP, thank you so much! Designing is something I have taught myself to do in the last 5 or 6 months. I have a lot of fun putting these together and I really enjoying spending hours editing images. You must put your work up!! I put mine up to get advice from the many artistic members here. I may think my stuff is legendary, yet they may point out the amateurishness. You never know until you ask those who are more skilled and experienced.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 9, 2011)

Not too sure about the different images, though I think you've nailed it with the band-name-as-logo. It's important for the name to be recognisable, not only as a name, but as an image, too. 

Out of the images, I do like the notebook best. The jungle scene least, because it doesn't seem real. Get out there in the wild and photograph those tigers for real; or maybe just get down to the zoo. Of course, the imagery needn't necessarily have any tigers in it, maybe just tiger stripes. Just a thought.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Bilston.

I created the jungle scene in a hope that it would seem surreal. A misplacement of a girl in a jungle with tigers. Perhaps it does not have the effect that I was hoping for.  I will try and photograph tigers on my next trip to the zoo though and see if I can improve this one, thank you for your input. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 9, 2011)

Jinxi ... we all must accept that our work is subject to interpretation. The audience may or may not see the artistic value of each individual piece. The message is clear to me with the inclusion of the second tiger (the one in the foreground). The emphasis is NOT the tigers, it is the PRESENCE or the tigers. Serenity with underlying portent. You have a wonderful grasp of composition and color coordination. Trust your judgement ... in confidence it will grow.

fp


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 9, 2011)

I completely agree fp. I know that not everyone will see something in the same way I do, that is why I put the designs up. I wanted to see what other people thought 

Thank you very much for the compliments. You are too kind


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the first two the Fan book and the "guitar with the bra" are the best. The others are good idea's but look a little false to me. It's a young band and that Fan book is my first choice. Congrats well done


----------

